# " Virus détecté " macbook air



## Leasoteras (14 Décembre 2015)

Salut ! 

Je m'y connais pas trop, alors svp soyez indulgents haha. 

J'ai un soucis avec mon mac, quand je suis sur internet ( j'utilise chrome ) et que je clique pour lancer une vidéo ou que je veux ouvrir une page, il y a une autre page qui s'ouvre comme une PUB, et il est dis ->    
"    Votre Mac a été infecté par un virus provenant d'un site Internet que vous avez consulté aujourd'hui. Il est maintenant nécessaire d'effectuer une analyse complète du système afin de détecter et d'éliminer les fichiers et applications nuisibles sur votre appareil. "

Juste en dessous ils me proposent de lancer  une analyse 

Et le " titre " de la page c'est : virus detecté ! 


Est-ce qu'il y a un virus sur mon mac ?? que dois je faire ?? 


ciiiiimer d'avance !!!!


----------



## Leasoteras (14 Décembre 2015)

yes ça me le fais quand je regarde des séries ou que je télécharge du son ! hahahaha

Merci bcpppp !!!!


----------



## Locke (15 Décembre 2015)

Leasoteras a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il y a un virus sur mon mac ?? que dois je faire ??


Ca, c'est chez le voisin Windows. 


Leasoteras a dit:


> yes ça me le fais quand je regarde des séries ou que je télécharge du son ! hahahaha


Donc du streaming et tant que tu resteras sur de tels sites, tu auras des problèmes. A toi de voir maintenant.


----------



## OlivierMarly (15 Décembre 2015)

Remarquez bien que les virus sur les sites de Q, faut quand même s'y attendre un peu.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Décembre 2015)

Ce ne sont pas des virus. Simplement une pub qui essaye de te faire télécharger un logiciel de merde : MacKeeper.

Tu fermes la page et tu passes à autre chose.


----------



## PDD (16 Décembre 2015)

Avec FF et adblock plus je n'ai jamais eu de tels problèmes, une seule fois j'ai quand même eu besoin de malwarebytes.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Décembre 2015)

PDD a dit:


> Avec FF et adblock plus je n'ai jamais eu de tels problèmes, une seule fois j'ai quand même eu besoin de malwarebytes.



Calmos ! C'est une simple page qui apparait avec les redditions publicitaires quand on va sur des sites de streaming ou de d'hébergement de fichiers.


----------



## PDD (16 Décembre 2015)

Bien d'accord mais je vais très souvent sur des sites d'hébergement de fichiers et la chance m'a visiblement souvent souri...


----------

